# MI, Detroit area suburbs I'm looking for D&D gamers



## MuL (Jul 21, 2004)

Looking to start a 3.5/3.0 D&D campaign or join an existing group as player.  I'm in Livonia and could probably host here or in Taylor at my friends.  I'm 30 years old and have played D&D for about 15 years and would have no problem Dming.

I'm normal guy who wishes to find other normal mature gamers to start a long lasting campaign. Non smokers would be preferrable. I also have a few friends who want to join a group or start playing in a game ran by me.  

So give me an email with a little background of yourself or group and when you can play so I can piece together a decent group.



rmarino@twmi.rr.com


----------



## bazorak (Jul 21, 2004)

im in mul, as long as the schedule is good for me. i look forward to your Tomb of Terror campaign in a couple of weeks.

roberto


----------

